# fragen zu reiser 4

## trashcity

1. wie kann ich reiser4 auf einen bereits installierten system installieren 

2. wie kann ich bei einer neuen installation meine hd auf reiser4 formatieren 

3. auf was muss ich achten wenn ich neu installiere und reiser4 verwende

danke euch jetzt schonn für eure tollen beiträge

----------

## Tobiking

1. reiser4progs emergen, dann irgendwie ne möglichkeit finden dein jetziges system zu sichern auf ne 2. partition oder sonst wie und dann als reiser 4 formatieren und das system wieder drauf. Soweit ich weiß funzt grub aber nicht mit reiser4 weshalb man wohl ne extra boot partition braucht mit nem andern filesystem.

Wichtig ist dann noch nen kernel mit reiser4 unterstützung (nitro oder mm patchset sind mir bisher bekannt)

2. Man nehme diese livecd die reiser4 unterstützung enthält: http://lxnay.dnsalias.org/livecd-iso/index.php . Ansonsten musste aus nem laufenden system installieren oder irgendeine andere Live cd mit reiser4 unterstützung nutzen da es sonst nichts wird.

3. Wie bei 1 beschrieben extra boot partition und ein kernelpatchset mit reiser4 unterstützung nutzen.

----------

## Lenz

Zum Sichern des Systems: Sehr gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit app-arch/dar gemacht. Damit mache ich mein Komplettbackup. Hab es auch schon mehrere Male verwendet, um umzupartitionieren. Klappt super. Nach Installation per emerge dar hat man unter /usr/bin/dar_static auch eine statisch gelinkte Version, die man einfach mit auf das Backupmedium brennen kann.

Gruß,

Lenz.

----------

## c07

Wenn man nur Reiser4 will, braucht man keinen Kernel mit hunderten Patches. Da reicht der normale Kernel mit dem aktuellen Reiser4-Patch drüber.

Bei der Konfiguration muss man halt noch die 4KB-Stacks ausschalten.

----------

